# Insulin ID cards



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2013)

Just received two fancy 'Insulin ID cards' from my GP, one for novorapid and one for lantus. Letter says they should be carried with me at all times! now have a dilemma since I haven't used lantus since April last year, but might need some if I fell ill and couldn't tell people that's what I would have if I needed it!


----------



## sacol4940 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep I have them too, they call them insulin passports...

Your chemist should ask for them from now on before they dispense the insulin

I think mistakes have been made with chemists dispensing the wrong things and people getting ill from it, so this is to try and stop it from happening again.....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 19, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Just received two fancy 'Insulin ID cards' from my GP, one for novorapid and one for lantus. Letter says they should be carried with me at all times! now have a dilemma since I haven't used lantus since April last year, but might need some if I fell ill and couldn't tell people that's what I would have if I needed it!



It's not compulsory to carry the cards.


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 19, 2013)

From what I can read on my insulin passport (shortly before I put it in a drawer never to be seen again), the sole purpose of the passport is to enable the monumentally idiotic not have to learn the names of their insulins.

I really can't see how on earth an insulin passport will prevent chemist error. I can see how if perhaps you've just been diagnosed, a piece of paper telling you to take 20u of Lantus a day might be helpful but it seems a bit of a waste of time for most people who've had diabetes for more than a week.

Thankfully my chemist has never asked for one and I hope they never start withholding my prescription on the basis I haven't got my brightly coloured piece of paper to remind me I need to take insulin.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> From what I can read on my insulin passport (shortly before I put it in a drawer never to be seen again), the sole purpose of the passport is to enable the monumentally idiotic not have to learn the names of their insulins.
> 
> I really can't see how on earth an insulin passport will prevent chemist error. I can see how if perhaps you've just been diagnosed, a piece of paper telling you to take 20u of Lantus a day might be helpful but it seems a bit of a waste of time for most people who've had diabetes for more than a week.
> 
> Thankfully my chemist has never asked for one and I hope they never start withholding my prescription on the basis I haven't got my brightly coloured piece of paper to remind me I need to take insulin.



The ones I have are like credit cards, plastic, and have pictures of their respective insulin cartridges on them  The last couple of times I have collected my insulin the pharmacist has asked me to confirm that yes, that is the insulin I use  I'm due some more so I'll see if she asks to see the card this time (the pharmacy is next door to the surgery so they will probably have been told they've been sent out)


----------



## Vix (Mar 19, 2013)

I have both an insulin passport (which is credit card sized but card/paper and folds out) and also insulin cards from the suppliers of my insulin which looks like a credit card. My DSN told me that they are given out mainly because elderly people sometimes get confused about their insulin - but if you are getting a prescription from your GP then surely THEY should know the right insulin and I'm worried if the pharmacy can't decipher the prescription correctly! I don't carry mine with me, but I have to pick up a prescription on Thurs so we'll see if they request them...

xx


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2013)

Pharmacies have always been required to SHOW you the insulin before they put it in the paper bag.

Very few actually do that.  Although Boots and Tescos do it with *all* prescriptions.

My own pharmacist knows me and what I have so when he's checking the scrip he looks up to see if it's me or my husband before he initials it - as the fridge is down the back where he is.  The huge Boots in Bham city centre where I used to for years and years - ditto Coventry centre thereafter - the pharmacist walks to the front of their elevated bit, peers down and call your name - when he/she has your attention, shows you the box and you indicate Yes. They then initial it, bag it, seal the bag and put it in the awaiting collection bit.


----------



## brett (Mar 19, 2013)

Never had one of those, and never been asked btu my pharmacy, they know me very well now though.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

How do you get them or a passport?

I always wear a meditag (even in the bath & bed!)

But people just think it's a bracelet with a snake on (try flipping it over!!)

I just wouldn't want to blackout & get taken to hospital & them not cross reference me (it happened when I was admitted last time)


----------



## Vix (Mar 19, 2013)

Laura - I got my insulin passport automatically from my previous GP (although my current GP hasn't mentioned it) and my insulin cards from my DSN.

I used to have a meditag but they're so big and bulky that I stopped wearing it in the end and just keep a 'in an emergency...' card in my wallet in the hope someone would check it!

Xx


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 19, 2013)

Vix said:


> Laura - I got my insulin passport automatically from my previous GP (although my current GP hasn't mentioned it) and my insulin cards from my DSN.
> 
> I used to have a meditag but they're so big and bulky that I stopped wearing it in the end and just keep a 'in an emergency...' card in my wallet in the hope someone would check it!
> 
> Xx



I have the in a emergency card but it's got my old details on & it's a bit minging now.

I agree about the meditag, I'm shocked at that so many don't wear them


----------



## Riri (Mar 19, 2013)

I was given my insulin passport cards a few month ago. I was told that they are purely for insulin identification purposes when collecting prescriptions or if I ended up being hospitalised - again because mistakes with insulin have been made. My local Morrissions pharmacy always takes my insulin out of the bag to show me it before to make sure it's the right one.


----------



## ch1ps (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have any cards & my chemist never shows me the insulin before it goes in the bag


----------



## Darren w (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello Laura I've only joined this site today and I'm really glad I did .. As for the passport you should of been given one straight away it's now the law that we carry one . Just phone your gp and ask . I had one of those bracelets and even when I had a really bad episode the ambulance didn't even read it . Waist of time I thought .


----------



## Darren w (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh that was from vix ... Durrr me lol told you I was new to this glad I can use my insulin pen better than I can a computer lol


----------



## MaryPlain (Mar 19, 2013)

Darren w said:


> Hello Laura I've only joined this site today and I'm really glad I did .. As for the passport you should of been given one straight away it's now the law that we carry one . Just phone your gp and ask . I had one of those bracelets and even when I had a really bad episode the ambulance didn't even read it . Waist of time I thought .



Hi, just wanted to say that if someone's told you that you have to carry this by law, they have been seriously mistaken as there is no such law!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2013)

MaryPlain said:


> Hi, just wanted to say that if someone's told you that you have to carry this by law, they have been seriously mistaken as there is no such law!



I think it's more a directive to the medical profession that they have to issue them, then they've done their bit


----------



## Darren w (Mar 19, 2013)

Your probably right the women from the doctors said I had to have by law , covering there own backs I suppose , thanks


----------



## MeganN (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a meditag bracelets. Paramedics are trained to look for them. Either as necklaces or bracelets. 

In fact when I got mine a paramedic friend if mine clocked it straight away before I had even mentioned it and told me that they are trained to look for them and that they help them to treat us a hell of a lot better if they are called out to us for any reason. 

I do t however have a card or paper passport.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't have either.  Perhaps I lead a charmed life or something?


----------



## Darren w (Mar 19, 2013)

Lol send some my way hon


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2013)

Only diabetically unfortunately.

Not how you would wish, like the lottery or something?  Or generally either.  LOL


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 20, 2013)

trophywench said:


> I don't have either.  Perhaps I lead a charmed life or something?



Ill swop you! Nurses & doctors didn't look at mine when I became unresponsive at hospital & even my mum shouting at them what was wrong didn't help. It took over an hour of messing about & a hypo of 0.6/0.8 to bring me back


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2013)

Being a Glass Half Full person helps Laura!

You *survived* whatever it was.  

And here you are, not only alive to tell the tale - but also - quite clearly - KICKING !

So put that piece of baggage behind you - and get on with your life, Mrs.

Or hang onto it and find the funny bits ....

"Imagine me lying on the floor in A & E with my mother bashing everyone with her broomstick" - or however you happen to decide to tell it?


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 20, 2013)

I know, it just annoyed me that they didn't think I was hypo & better still didn't know what to do.

Hence I came round with oxygen on


----------

